# "Andy Griffith Show" Fans: Gomer or Goober?



## Bellinilover

"The Andy Griffith Show" (I'm assuming most Americans know it, at least by name) was way before my time; however, the local retro station has shown it in the past and is showing it now, and it's definitely one of my favorite classic sitcoms. When it comes to the characters of Gomer and Goober Pyle (Jim Nabors and the late George Lindsey, respectively), which do you like better?

On balance I prefer Goober. Gomer was funnier but a little too over-the-top; he's great in small doses, but not quite believable as a person because he was basically a caricature. That exaggerated, high-pitched Alabama twang gets irritating pretty quickly, too (I do love his singing voice, though!). Goober strikes me as the better-rounded character -- not as funny, but more believable as a person, and I find his speaking voice easier to take than Gomer's because I don't think George Lindsey was exaggerating his accent at all, except maybe in the very earliest episodes. I surmise that Lindsey probably had Method training as an actor whereas Nabors was basically a _performer_ with a gift for physical comedy.

Okay, so much for my analysis of Gomer and Goober. What do you all think?


----------



## Vasks

I think your analysis is pretty good, but I always preferred Gomer over Goober._"Citizen's Arrest! Citizen's Arrest!"_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gomer, no question, acting or singing. 
Jim Nabors:




Here's Goober:


----------



## brotagonist

I was pretty little when these ran. I recall the reruns a bit. I remember Goner Pyle (that was a typo, but I'm going to leave it  ) but I've never heard of Goober.


----------



## Pyotr

Funny, my wife and I just started watching Gomer Pyle USMC series starting with the pilot, which was an Andy Griffith show episode. If you are a fan of Gomer, you HAVE to watch the first few episodes on DVD which has Jim Nabors commentary turned on.


----------



## Ukko

Neither of the characterizations were accurate; they were exaggerations-for-effect. I was raised on the other end of the Appalachians from the area those folks were supposed to be just south of; rubes are rubes. As caricatures they were funny enough; lack of education and fancy diction don't mean the real deal can't handle you.


----------



## Bellinilover

brotagonist said:


> I was pretty little when these ran. I recall the reruns a bit. I remember Goner Pyle (that was a typo, but I'm going to leave it  ) but I've never heard of Goober.


Well, Goober was Gomer's cousin, who took over at the filling station when Gomer left for the army. Here's Goober's very first scene in the series. It doesn't give you a very good idea of his character, but it's a funny scene nonetheless:


----------



## Posie

Pyotr said:


> Funny, my wife and I just started watching Gomer Pyle USMC series starting with the pilot, which was an Andy Griffith show episode. If you are a fan of Gomer, you HAVE to watch the first few episodes on DVD which has Jim Nabors commentary turned on.


Maybe someday I'll find a way to download the clip of Jim Nabors singing Vesti la Giubba.

I've always loved Gomer Pyle USMC at least as much as TAGS. It's one of the few shows that actually quit while it was ahead, instead of dragging out a few more seasons.


----------



## Krummhorn

This show ran when I was 12 years old. Gomer was on the show from 1962-64, and Goober took over from 1964-68).

My personal preference was Jim Nabors - although George Lindsay did a good job on the show, too. I followed Nabors into Gomer Pyle, USMC (1964-68) and enjoyed the interaction between him and Frank Sutton (Sgt Carter).


----------



## Vaneyes

Goober. Gomer's a sissy.


----------



## Bellinilover

Vaneyes said:


> Goober. Gomer's a sissy.


I think Gomer was quite cute, if a little too exaggerated, as I said. He had such a nice nature. Remember the episode where he was convinced Andy "saved his life" so he kept doing favors for Andy? I actually felt sorry for Gomer because I thought Andy was being kind of a jerk about the whole thing, though of course Gomer didn't see it. Goober was very cute as well; I don't think I've ever seen a more adorable smile on a man than George Lindsey's.

If you think about it, all the recurring male characters on "Andy Griffith" were basically gentle people, which is a bit of a rarity in sitcoms; I guess it was a commentary on Southern manners. Even rock-throwing Ernest T. Bass had a sweet innocence about him in that episode where he tried attend school.

Growing up, I always heard adults laugh about how Jim Nabors used to talk in a high-pitched, rural twang and then sing in a baritone voice. I never really listened to his singing until very recently, and I must say I'm hooked on it! I actually downloaded an album of him doing inspirational music. I never thought I was much of a Gospel fan (I'm Catholic), but his beautiful voice makes the album a pleasure to listen to and quite moving. He doesn't seem to have any accent when singing, either, though I _can_ hear a little of Gomer on certain vowels, like the long "i."


----------



## Vaneyes

Bellinilover said:


> I think Gomer was quite cute, if a little too exaggerated, as I said. He had such a nice nature. Remember the episode where he was convinced Andy "saved his life" so he kept doing favors for Andy? I actually felt sorry for Gomer because I thought Andy was being kind of a jerk about the whole thing, though of course Gomer didn't see it. Goober was very cute as well; I don't think I've ever seen a more adorable smile on a man than George Lindsey's.
> 
> If you think about it, all the recurring male characters on "Andy Griffith" were basically gentle people, which is a bit of a rarity in sitcoms; I guess it was a commentary on Southern manners. Even rock-throwing Ernest T. Bass had a sweet innocence about him in that episode where he tried attend school.
> 
> Growing up, I always heard adults laugh about how Jim Nabors used to talk in a high-pitched, rural twang and then sing in a baritone voice. I never really listened to his singing until very recently, and I must say I'm hooked on it! I actually downloaded an album of him doing inspirational music. I never thought I was much of a Gospel fan (I'm Catholic), but his beautiful voice makes the album a pleasure to listen to and quite moving. He doesn't seem to have any accent when singing, either, though I _can_ hear a little of Gomer on certain vowels, like the long "i."


Bellinilover, quite an impressive dissection of Mayberry's characters. You've managed to do so, so far, without going to the dark side.

Here's an example of what's on "the other side" of Mayberry. Sweeney Floyd.:tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Tk4i7OKWSJw#t=87


----------



## Bellinilover

Vaneyes said:


> Bellinilover, quite an impressive dissection of Mayberry's characters. You've managed to do so, so far, without going to the dark side.
> 
> Here's an example of what's on "the other side" of Mayberry. Sweeney Floyd.:tiphat:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Tk4i7OKWSJw#t=87


I wonder if that sketch was made by Second City Television? My parents watched that show when it was on in the 1970's. They say they used to stay up until 2:00 AM laughing at it.

Seriously, though, I didn't know there was a "dark side" to Mayberry. Some people seem to like to read racism into the show, but IMHO that's just silly. Not only was the issue of race never talked about but there were even a few (very minor) black characters, a rarity for the early 1960's. Barney had an Asian Judo instructor in one episode! Jim Nabors's sexuality, then? The fact that he's homosexual bothers some people, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest. So no, I don't see any dark side. I mean, even Otis, the town drunk, was responsible enough to let himself into the jail when he'd had one too many.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bellinilover said:


> I wonder if that sketch was made by Second City Television? My parents watched that show when it was on in the 1970's. They say they used to stay up until 2:00 AM laughing at it.
> 
> Seriously, though, I didn't know there was a "dark side" to Mayberry. Some people seem to like to read racism into the show, but IMHO that's just silly. Not only was the issue of race never talked about but there were even a few (very minor) black characters, a rarity for the early 1960's. Barney had an Asian Judo instructor in one episode! Jim Nabors's sexuality, then? The fact that he's homosexual bothers some people, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest. So no, I don't see any dark side. I mean, even Otis, the town drunk, was responsible enough to let himself into the jail when he'd had one too many.


I think the "Sweeney Floyd" bit was just done by someone with gallows humor funnin' the "Andy Griffith Show" sincerists/followers.

I agree with you, Bellinilover, that it was all pretty innocent back then.

FYI...

Betty Lynn (Thelma Lou) 2012 Q & A -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QKHIdu_Ruzs#t=16

Bio -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betty_Lynn


----------



## Itullian

Definitely Goober.


----------



## Posie

Though I choose Gomer overall, THIS is probably the funniest moment in the entire series. :lol: I never get tired of it. Unfortunately, the only clip I could find was edited.


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> Goober. Gomer's a sissy.


Well...
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/jim-nabors-gomer-pyle-star-is-gay-marries-partner-of-38-years-2013301

_If_ that qualifies a man as a sissy, I suppose so... though by many accounts, keeping one's nature hidden due to ignorance and bias while being a very public figure is a rigor more about being stalwart and brave than to do with 'sissydom.'

Andy Griffith was one of those comedians whose entire tenor was one of gentleness, no sniping, no anger, nothing negative -- rare in comedy (these days at least) -- and he was masterly at it.

Anyone interested in a completely different facet of this actor, television producer and Grammy Award-winning Southern-gospel singer might want to take in Griffith in the role he played in the very fine and dark film, Elia Kazan's _A Face in the Crowd._


----------



## science

Don Knotts carried that show, IMO. With a sitcom, it's so often the #2 guy that does it.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> Don Knotts carried that show, IMO. With a sitcom, it's so often the #2 guy that does it.


The dynamic between #1 and #2 is the same as between Abbot and Costello - except that Andy was kinder than Abbot. Knotts' role was a caricature, and not one usually kind. That he often managed to make it so is a measure of his talent.

[There. Suitably wet-blanket for a snowy Sunday.]


----------



## Bellinilover

PetrB said:


> Well...
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/jim-nabors-gomer-pyle-star-is-gay-marries-partner-of-38-years-2013301
> 
> _If_ that qualifies a man as a sissy, I suppose so... though by many accounts, keeping one's nature hidden due to ignorance and bias while being a very public figure is a rigor more about being stalwart and brave than to do with 'sissydom.'
> 
> Andy Griffith was one of those comedians whose entire tenor was one of gentleness, no sniping, no anger, nothing negative -- rare in comedy (these days at least) -- and he was masterly at it.
> 
> Anyone interested in a completely different facet of this actor, television producer and Grammy Award-winning Southern-gospel singer might want to take in Griffith in the role he played in the very fine and dark film, Elia Kazan's _A Face in the Crowd._


You've hit the nail on the head with both your points. I'd add that in Mayberry everyone belonged because everyone was good at _something_. Gomer and Goober weren't well-read but were expert mechanics. Even Barney's respect for the letter of the law was, basically, admirable. He just got carried away at times and needed Andy to "balance him out."

And I second the recommendation of _A Face in the Crowd_. It's a great film and an ideal role for Griffith.


----------



## Itullian

No Time for Sergeants is one of my all time favorite movies.
Soooooooo funny.


----------



## Bellinilover

I just found Gomer and Goober _together_ in GOMER PYLE, USMC! Cute episode.


----------



## donnie a

I voted for Goober, for about the same reasons given in the original post. I love both these characters (indeed, all the characters on the show), but I do think Goober is probably more realistic.

I was so happy to see a thread on this show. The quality of the writing on it has almost never been equalled, in my opinion. And the comedy originated in the personalities of the characters rather than consisting merely of witty one-liners traded back and forth as seems to be the norm in so many shows now. 

Also, there are so many subtle touches to the scripts and characters that ring true to real life. I think this is especially so for those of us who grew up in the South. I read somewhere that Griffith himself contributed a lot of those things based on his growing up in North Carolina.


----------

